# Joann.com having sale 60 percent off halloween and .13 shipping today only



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey peeps today only 
on line at 
http://www.joann.com/dailydeals/
they are having a sale of up to 60 percent off Halloween and flat rate shipping of .13cents use the code RNKU256

be patient it takes a bit for site I ordered must be a lot on line.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice. Thanks!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

It did take me a while to load and at times turn pages but lots of nice stuff at good prices. Some items sold out already. 

I was tempted by the Halloween Masquerade Banner (orig 34? now 14 I think) and the resin spell books (now 9.99). Kind of liked those Zombie crossing signs on posts. I still have some things I need to get for this year and not many paydays before halloween so passed on them, but I'd encourage people to at least look the site over before more items are sold out.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya I picked up 4 of the bat window curtians they were 5.99 each and a paper macha haunted house I saw this in store it was 18 but today it was 7.89


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

got a coffee cup and a salt and pepper shaker set for the table for just under 9 bucks total. now i have a coffee cup for every occasion!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for that link, Saki. Things are selling fast there too. A few items I wanted were already gone but, I did finally get a very pretty spider tablecloth and two coffee cups.


----------

